# Could not write value CLSID



## deygoes (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't get cash organizer to sync with quicken anymore. I've ran into this problem before and tried renaming file and creating new with favorable results, but this time it keeps giving me an error and saying original file restored.

Cash Organizer Version 7.23
Quicken 2005 New User Edition Release R 6
Audiovox xv 6700; Windows Mobile version 5.0; OS 5.1.195(Build 14928.2.2.0)
Microsoft Activesync 4.0

Write Error 8-26: Unknown Object CEID
Changes canceled. Original file restored.
Try to reconnect device or fix the problem item.
If the problem persists reset database on mobile device in order to restart synchronization.
Cash Organizer>Tools>File>Reset Database>

I was told to remove activesync 4.0 and upgrade to 4.5. When I try to install any activesync it gives this error:

Error. Could not write value CLSID to key \SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F}. Verify that you have sufficient access to that key, or contact your support personnel.


----------

